# how can i change the font of about me in myspace? pleas help



## blahxyzblah

ya, i want to change the font of the about me section in myspace, so people will notice it. please help


----------



## Xycron

Code:
	

<font color=[Insert color here]> The Red Bunny Ate the Fox</font>


Insert whatever color you want in the color= you can also use hex codes which are 6 umbers and give you a bigger variity.
For example if i inserted blue it would turn out like
The Red Bunny Ate the Fox


----------



## blahxyzblah

cool thanks. is there a way to change the size?


----------



## blahxyzblah

besides wanting to know how to change the font size, how can i make it bold? i tried the [B..]  [/B] thing and it didn't make anything bold.
thanks


----------



## blahxyzblah

bump, please help on how to make something bold or change the size in myspace.


----------



## Xycron

for ssize use <font size=5>insert text here</font>
and for bold use <b> </b> tags.


----------



## Motoxrdude

u know theres html tutorials on the web right?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

have a look at this

http://www.freemyspacehtmlcode.com/myspace/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=48


----------



## Xycron

Thats not exactly free myspace codes like it claims...its free html code which is what myspace along with almost every other website happens to run on lmao.


----------

